# Innokin Ares MTL RTA - who has stock?



## Stillwaters (2/12/17)

Are any vendors planning on bringing in the Innokin Ares MTL RTA? If so, any idea when it will be available?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Thanks @Jp1905 

This one I definitely want to get

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (2/12/17)

Ya, same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/17)

A proper MTL RTA designed by Old Skool MTL gurus that can hold 5ml of juice and has a snazzy sliding top fill? Sure, why the heck not 

So far we're looking at early Jan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (2/12/17)

I can’t wait for this! Mtl for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stillwaters (2/12/17)

Thanks for that @BumbleBee. Will be looking out for this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> A proper MTL RTA designed by Old Skool MTL gurus that can hold 5ml of juice and has a snazzy sliding top fill? Sure, why the heck not
> 
> So far we're looking at early Jan



Is this going to be 5ml @BumbleBee ?? !!!
If so then i think we have a winner in the making

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shatter (9/12/17)

Also, is there black Ares on the way?  
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

My Ares lands in Durban on Monday! I managed to nail one of the first ones at VaporDNA! Yay!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (9/12/17)

Very nice! @Rob Fisher , please do share your thoughts and findings, also maybe a compare between the ares and siren v2 if possible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Very nice! @Rob Fisher , please do share your thoughts and findings, also maybe a compare between the ares and siren v2 if possible?



I haven't tried the Siren V2 but I do have one in my shopping basket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/17)

Ooh, this one i want to try

Am tryimg hard to get the Siren where I want it and am quite close

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter (9/12/17)

@Silver you're really fighting with that siren v2 lol, i would have given up by now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/17)

Shatter said:


> @Silver you're really fighting with that siren v2 lol, i would have given up by now



Lol @Shatter, i will continue on in that Siren thread
It has such good potential for me and thats why im persevering

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/17)

I was kinda put off by Todd's review of the Ares, he doesn't seem to think it's got a tight enough draw to be a true MTL.



For now, I'm sticking with the Siren2, but I will still get a few in if you chaps are keen. And yes, can get black when they are available @Shatter

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Thanks @BumbleBee

Very interesting

He likes it but says its not tight enough for a true MTL experience. One needs calibration here for reference.

Quite interesting how similar this is to the Siren V2. Except for the diffuser below the coil, the contraption that Phil explained in their video that helps with bridging and the dome shaped top cap.

I have three MTL setups now in operation:

RM2 with stock airhole - its 1.2mm - not very tight but not loose. Medium tightness for me. But it suits the vaporisation going on in there 

Evod1 - not sure what the equivalent is in mm but it's tighter than the RM2

Siren V2 - the smallest hole is a bit too tight i think for the vaporisation thats going on. So i use the 2nd smallest airhole. Not sure of its diameter but its a bit tighter than the RM2 and quite similar to the Evod. I would estimate 1mm. Requires you to suck quite a bit but not overly so. I like that setting. 

I wonder where this Ares fits in - draw tightness wise

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> ...


lol, Todd is too nice, did you notice how carefully he was choosing his words? Vic on the other hand...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Thanks @BumbleBee

That was interesting

So he says the higher pressure smaller outer airhole then goes to a lower pressure (fixed) diffuser inside with it leading to not enough concentrated airflow onto the coil, hence the juice gets cooked.

What i dont understand is how the Siren V2 makes it any better? It also has biggish fixed holes on the deck inside. Maybe Vic is referring to the shape of the holes? In the Ares its many smaller holes and in the Siren V2 its three bigger holes under the coil if memory serves me correctly.

I dont understand it, maybe we need a fluid dynamics expert to explain this all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (10/12/17)

I tend not to believe the "honesty" of Vic, he likes drama, and he had his claws in the design and testing of the Siren V2. But ya, after many hours of searching, reading, watching reviews and reviewers throwing their toys at each other ect. My conclusion is that most of the reviewers like the atty, its nothing special, but still a very good tank with good flavour that they recommend. Airflow is not very tight (they all seem to agree on that), they compare the tightest airflow to the 2nd or 3rd hole on the Beserker (as they recon the beserker on the tightest settings is true MTL). And a problem where there is a gap at the top cap, and some had leaking issues. Gonna step to the side line and wait for the good folks here to share their opinions about the atty before I pull the trigger on this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, Todd is too nice, did you notice how carefully he was choosing his words? Vic on the other hand...




Vic is a lemon! I have vaped on the Ares (albeit the beta version) and it's a great tank... I will get mine tomorrow and will set it up right away. I think Vic is full of it and let his vested interest get in the way of a real review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dewald de Kock (27/2/19)

Anyone stock this in South Africa still?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

